# Cart Size



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a APHA mare who is 14 hands at 4 years, i was wondering around what size cart would be best for her.

I currently have a small ish size cart that used to be used on a Welsh Pony, and a Mini Donkey.

I now use it on my Miniature horse.


I'm interested in getting a cart for my APHA mare.:riding:
She long lines, and has had a harness on, and has also pulled different things around. But still lots needs more work ( she no longer fits the harness used on my mini horse, but she did fit it awhile back, when she was younger, she was tiny as a 2 year old. The harness was used once on a small/med size WP.)

I have an idea of the harness i would get her, but not on the cart.:cowboy:


How would i measure her to find the right cart?


I included a picture of the cart

And Ginger.

*i do have experience and training horse to the cart*

mind the pic of the cart, i had to edit it to get the people out of the image, not the greatest with the cloning tool


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

On carts with straight shafts, like shown, the shafts should be level or very slightly up. The shaft tips should be at about the point of the shoulder. How close to the cart the horse is is a bit of personal preference....I prefer them a little closer, but there is no set distance.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

thew cart in picture is too tall for equine pulling it and shafts are too long assuming you have the tips at point of shoulder. Horse should be approx. 20" from single tree depending on style of cart. Jerald jog carts have more distance because they are so close to the ground. Higher carts are closer because clearance of legs isn't an issue.
Width is also important as you want the horse have plenty of room to bend.
Your horse is very cute by the way.


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, the cart is big for the mini, but she has no issues with it, and loves to pull it ( we always keep it to a minimum weight for her).

I'm hoping to get a smaller cart for her.

What type of carts are used for competitive driving?
Like on the obstacle courses, and Cross country courses?
Thanks.


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

Here's a pic of the mini pulling on cart form the front.

*Note* i made adjustments to the straps so its higher now


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

You need to raise your shafts up a few inches so they are even with the traces.
The traces should be inside of all those straps not on the outside.
raise your breeching if possible


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

The cart actually used to be shorter, but we changed the tires to the ones shown.

The cart came with these motorcycle tires that were shorter, but they eventually went flat and we couldn't find any of the inner-tubes or parts to fix them.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Regardless you do not have it set up properly.


----------

